# Need transport! (central TX to OK!)



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I've found some ratties in a rescue that would work out so well for my friend, I believe, but the only problem is that they're currently just out of range for her. My friend can, of course, compensate a little for the trip. I was just wondering if anyone knows they can or knows anyone who can give transport between TX and OK? It's really not that far, and you'd be helping two ratties get to a loving new mommy!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

We don't need transport the entire way. Anyone? Please, I know we have a lot of people from texas here.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I would help if I were nearby but I am not


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Thank you very much 

These girls are PRECIOUS. One of them is agouti... with orange patches (I'm 100% sure she was molting, but still, she looked like a tortoiseshell cat!)


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

If I was still in Austin I'd be willing, but I'm now on the far west side of texas :/


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Kksrats, do you maybe still know someone in Austin who might be willing? Again, we don't need someone to go all the way up into Oklahoma - and compensation for gas money and stuff can be given!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I don't unfortunately. I'm sorry that I can't help :/


----------

